# Which platform?



## Highlander II (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm gonna ask a potentially scathing question -

but if you were to advise someone on the good, the bad and the ugly of the different gaming platforms (excluding PC), which would you advise someone to buy and why?



There is method to this madness, but it may be a long way off... XD


----------



## Urlik (Nov 25, 2008)

the 360 is really cheap right now 

the PS3 has true 1080p HD video output (although not many games have 1080p resolutions)
the PS3 has a bluray player (cheaper alternative to buying a seperate bluray player)
the PS3 is really quiet due to the cooling system (this also makes it very heavy but who is going to carry it around?)
PSNetwork is free to connect to (some DLC costs)

game wise, there isn't a lot between them
it really boils down to which has the exclusives you like or can't live without


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's another question - is the 360 backward compatible?


----------



## Lucien21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Some of them.

List of Xbox games compatible with Xbox 360 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 25, 2008)

Wasn't the original idea for the Xbox to be 'upgradable'?  While it's far more economical, it's obviously less capitalistic that way.  But still... it seems stupid for folks to have to hold on to 300 different game consoles b/c they can't play the old game on the new version of the system.

Is that all there is now?  Just the 360 and the PS3?  Or does Nintendo have a system out too?  This is me, not keeping up, b/c I'm not a 'big' gamer person. XD


----------



## Cayal (Nov 25, 2008)

360 doesn't have wifi...I really cannot fathom this. But if you plan on going online make sure you need to have the 360 near your router, or get a wireless adaptor for $100.

Nintendo has a Wii out. It's the cheapest console and currently destroying the 360 and PS3 in terms of sales. It has a bit of interactivity with motion sensored controller - kinda like virtual reality.


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 26, 2008)

Cayal said:


> Nintendo has a Wii out. It's the cheapest console and currently destroying the 360 and PS3 in terms of sales. It has a bit of interactivity with motion sensored controller - kinda like virtual reality.




*facepalm*  I knew that... (this is one of those weeks where I have NO brain) - 

Though, I've heard that the Wii isn't as good at calorie burning as people think - not that that's the only reason to get it, but I do figure the chances of serious 'video game thumb' is lessened by the varied movements available w/ the Wii, as opposed to the other systems.

But, with the Wii and it's movement versatility, comes a 'space' issue - if you don't have proper room for it, it's rather pointless.


----------



## Cayal (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone who uses the Wii and thinks they will get fit, I have some land to sell them.

I prefer the PS3. I just got a 360 and it is a fine system (except its hardware issues and no wifi)


----------



## Lillyanna (Dec 9, 2008)

If you like family friendly games, I would suggest getting a Wii (and DS); if you like games that are rated Teen and Mature, go for a PS3.  We've got both.  I've found that more important than the platform itself is whether there are games you want available for that console.

The Wii is also nice because of the LARGE selection of classic games that have been ported and are available for download at a reasonable price.


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 16, 2008)

For the moment, the whole 'game console' question is moot, as I need my $$'s for law school applications... so, this is one of those 'revisit when the $$ isn't already focused elsewhere' things. =)

Feel free to continue discussing the pro's and con's of each though - I'm still interested in the in's and out's and viewpoints. XD


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 16, 2008)

Quite frankly?

PS3, why do I need a blue ray player? I've got a DVD which is doing me fine at the mo.
PS3 , as of yet I have seen no games I'm interested in.
PS3 backwards compatable? Still uncertain about it. May have a nice graphical output but graphics do not make a game.

X-box 360 God save me from Project Gotham and endless first person shooters. I hated gears of war, naff control (how the hell does that from the hip shooting work) I couldnt hit anything and got so fed up with it. I hear its got a lot of features but how many work with the games. Am I buying a underpowered and limited featured PC? 

Wii, well the games do tend towards the family side, and the motion sensor control hasnt really been fully explored, which they had better think about soon if they want to keep up in a competative market. But I've played the wii sports and found it strangley addicting.

I would tend towards the Wii or a PS3 I wouldnt touch a 360 no matter how low they go!


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 17, 2008)

> PS3, why do I need a blue ray player? I've got a DVD which is doing me fine at the mo.



This doesn't change the fact that the Blu-ray component of the PS3 has been a large factor in its success, and that many consumers have bought into the format. This is obvious by asking one simple question: Where is HD-DVD?



> PS3 , as of yet I have seen no games I'm interested in.



Of course, this is subjective, but there have been some strong exclusive titles for the PS3 to date.



> PS3 backwards compatable? Still uncertain about it. May have a nice graphical output but graphics do not make a game.



I've never had issues with BC on my older 60gb model, and considering the majority of the SKU's out there at the moment do not support that feature, logically no one is buying the console for its backwards compatibility. And graphics do not make a game, but they sure do help. Many people use this as a basis for arguing platforms against one another, but one of the points of gaming is that it is a form of escapism, immersion being a large factor in creating an experience which is truly memorable and enjoyable. This doesn't necessarily mean it has to be photo-realistc; artistically a game can be evocative and pull the player in, and improving technology is still the key to making that imagery convincing as platforms evolve.

My personal preference? I haven't one. I play all my platforms on a regular basis. My opinion has always been that the games are what count, for without them hardware is nothing more than an expensive paper-weight.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe Sony are planning on releasing a software patch to make all PS3s backwards compatible.


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 17, 2008)

I will say, one of the things that is a little bit of a draw toward the PS3 is the fact that it's also a blu-ray player.  However, as I don't have an HD-TV, that doesn't do me a lot of good right _now_.  

The games you want to play are a big draw too.  I got my XBox b/c it had the games I wanted, where the PS2 didn't (at the time).


----------



## Cayal (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't just look at what is out now, but what is coming out.


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

Urlik said:


> the 360 is really cheap right now
> 
> the PS3 has true 1080p HD video output (although not many games have 1080p resolutions)
> the PS3 has a bluray player (cheaper alternative to buying a seperate bluray player)
> ...



These are...some interesting reasons for buying a system.  Just remember that the bottom line is who has the games.  That should be the ultimate factor.  360 wins that for now, but PS3 is gaining ground.


----------

